# Energy drink makes my skin really itchy



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

I've tried to energy drinks so far..

Jack3d and C4.

Jack3d was too strong(had trouble getting to sleep) but C4 makes me extremely itchy and irratated....

is this normal? or is it some allergic reaction? i never thought i was allergic to anything...


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

Hashtameen release probably.


----------



## niacin (May 26, 2012)

might be niacin in it causing niacin flush (no pun intended given the username)


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

I had trouble sleeping when taking Jack3d too. That's some powerful stuff. Well I know a regular side effect of the beta alanine in it is tingly skin. Is that what you're experiencing or is it something different?


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

alte said:


> Hashtameen release probably.


I don't see that anywhere in the ingredients so I guess its not that. Would it be in the ingredients part?



niacin said:


> might be niacin in it causing niacin flush (no pun intended given the username)


Is that the same thing as Niacinamide Folate?



cmed said:


> I had trouble sleeping when taking Jack3d too. That's some powerful stuff. Well I know a regular side effect of the beta alanine in it is tingly skin. Is that what you're experiencing or is it something different?


I don't think alanine is in here, I don't see anything in the ingredients...would it be there?

I get really itchy in my hands, ears, nose, and some other parts of my face and arms, and part of my back, but very slight...


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

It might be listed under its trademark name "CarnoSyn" but as far as I know beta alanine is definitely in Jack3d. I've heard that they make a version of it without it though, so maybe that's what you got?

That stuff definitely causes a tingling feeling of the skin. Mostly on my face, forearms, and back of hands. I had an allergic reaction to something completely different a few weeks ago, got hives, and it felt a lot like what the beta alanine does (only a lot less intense.) That could be it, but then again it couldn't. I'd just be careful and maybe see a doctor if it gets out of hand.


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

Alright thanks, I will.


----------



## Petrovsk Mizinski (Nov 29, 2011)

It's the beta-alanine and it's normal to experience paresthesia.
Beta-alanine needs to be dosed daily for it to properly work as an ergogenic aid. 
It's also a fantastic anti-oxidant.
Should be a staple in anyone's supplement regime.

When you dose it daily the tingling effect will largely go away as long as you use reasonable doses (on a daily basis), splitting the doses to two separate 1.6g doses, maybe taking the first 1.6g in the morning and the second dose at night.


----------

